
Show HN: Authentication using image uploads [demo] - instakill
http://paveasy.herokuapp.com
======
GrumpyNl
I like the idea, but i tried it twice and the images doesnt give me access.
Second, set the focus on the field when asked to enter something.

~~~
instakill
Sometimes there's like a 2 second delay for the redirect :/

